# Urgently looking for a good home for my puppy dog in the Barcelona area!



## Michael Beijer (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have an 8 month old puppy (named Melville), and I am URGENTLY looking for a home for him here in Barcelona/Spain because I need to move to England in 2 months and cannot take him with me.

He has had all of his shots and has a passport and a chip, and is a very lovely little dog. He doesn’t bite or do anything wrong, and he is completely toilet trained (i.e., he never goes inside the house). 

He is quite small and is not going to get any bigger than he is at the moment. I have made a web page with some photos so you can see how sweet he is, please email me and I will give you the web page where I have the photos of him!

My telephone number is 6454 27026

I have a car and would gladly drive anywhere in the Barcelona area should you want to meet him!

Thanks,

Michael


----------

